# Milicic done with NBA?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Darko Milicc days in the NBA may be coming to an end.
> 
> "The NBA for me is not the way that I want to be," Milicic tells AOL FanHouse. "Looking forward, the stuff that I'm looking for is for me to play and for to me enjoy playing. I think right now the only spot for me is Europe.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah, he's alluded to this for the last two years or so. Pretty much ever since he signed his second contract. He just isn't happy living in the States (and just isn't a real happy guy to begin with).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It probably coincides with being a horrible basketball player.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm sure the NBA won't miss him


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

holy crap. he makes over 7 million dollars? who gave him that contract?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Memphis


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I wish the guy would get an opportunity to play his game because he really is solid.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I wish the guy would get an opportunity to play his game because he really is solid.


yeah, what team is gonna say hey, let's put the ball in darko's hands.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I wish the guy would get an opportunity to play his game because he really is solid.


He got his opportunity when he was with Memphis where he started 60+ games for them. He blew it and now it's over.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

That's ashame he is feeling like that at the start of the season when he could've serve a purpose for us this season with a NBA role-player attitude. 

After our 17th game (vs Orlando) celebrity-coach Dantoni has reach the level of being the "worst" headcoach the Knicks ever had in its NBA history. And the 3-14 record is not close to the reason. 

We played 17 games and still we have not seen the tandem of "Hill & Lee" on the court together.....Hill's defense, shotblocking, rebounding, and 6 fouls has been needed in all 17 games played this season. 

It is known that Dantoni takes things (above and) overboard "personally" towards players, and Walsh drafting another foward with our lottery pick I am hoping is not the reason why Dantoni is DNP PF-Jordan Hill. 
Darko could have started every game this season and taking out early in the first quarter (backup) making Gallo the 6th man. Nate was suppose to be a "starter & finisher" this season with Hughes & Douglas coming off the bench.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Tragedy said:


> yeah, what team is gonna say hey, let's put the ball in darko's hands.


Then how can you expect him to be anything more than a role player if you don't run a few plays for him specifically? Your telling me that there were much better options off the bench on the teams he played for?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> He got his opportunity when he was with Memphis where he started 60+ games for them. He blew it and now it's over.


Yeah and I seldom if ever remember plays designed specifically for him to do anything with the ball. Got to have the ball in order to blow it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Yeah and I seldom if ever remember plays designed specifically for him to do anything with the ball. Got to have the ball in order to blow it.


Give it up, man. Any time he gets the ball down low, he tries that ridiculous-looking left-handed baby hook that never goes in.

It's been almost seven years, and you can't figure out Darko Milicic is awful?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Yeah and I seldom if ever remember plays designed specifically for him to do anything with the ball. Got to have the ball in order to blow it.


No, when you average 7 and 6 and then 5 and 4 the following season, you have blown your chance as a starter. We're not talking about 10 or 15 points per game here, 7 ppg while shooting 43% as a starting big is pathetic especially when you're playing on a bad team.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> No, when you average 7 and 6 and then 5 and 4 the following season, you have blown your chance as a starter. We're not talking about 10 or 15 points per game here, 7 ppg while shooting 43% as a starting big is pathetic especially when you're playing on a bad team.



Darko best asset on offense was his passing ability at the key, his best asset on defense was he could defend bigmen that like to shoot outside plus he gives u 6 fouls. 
When your oponent need a 3-ball to win or have less than 3 seconds to shoot after a timeout....Darko should be one of the defenders on the court.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He'll be a much better EuroLeague player than an NBA one, and by that I mean he'll be a good EuroLeague player.


----------

